# DIV Tag - variabler Inhalt



## dilemma (24. Januar 2005)

Man soll Framesets und Tables vermeiden. Beim Frameset kann man einfach das Target angeben in dem ein Link geöffnet werden soll. Wie funktioiert das bei eine DIV Tag?


----------



## redlama (24. Januar 2005)

Also falls Du damit meinst, wie Du den Inhalt in nur einem Div verändern kannst und alles andere bleibt, so wie es bei Frames der Fall ist, dann wirst Du wohl kein Erfolg haben.
Da eh die komplette Seite neu geladen werden muss, kannst Du doch lauter extra Seiten machen (home.html, links.html, news.html, ... wie auch immer) und die rufst Du dann in der Navigation einfach auf.
Bsp.:
	
	
	



```
<div id="navi">
  <a href="home.html">Startseite</a>
  <a href="news.html">Neuigkeiten</a>
  <a href="links.html">Links</a>
  ...
</div>
```
Verstehst Du, was ich meine?

redlama


----------



## dilemma (24. Januar 2005)

Ja ich verstehe was du meinst. Ich wollte eben erreichen, dass man wie beim Frameset, die Elemente, welche immer gleich bleiben, nicht neu geladen werden müssen. Also liegt der Vorteil vom DIV Tag nur in der Darstellung durch CSS?


----------



## redlama (24. Januar 2005)

Ganz genau, ...
Die Vorteile liegen in CSS.
Sich nicht ändernde Elemente müssen (leider) immer wieder neu geladen werden.

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (24. Januar 2005)

Der Vorteil von div-Elementen liegt auch darin, dass diese beinhaltete Elemente semantisch gruppiert.

Um das Problem den Neuladens zu umgehen, könntest du auch ein serverseitiges Script einsetzen, um die Inhalte an der entsprechenden Position einzufügen. Damit wäre z. B. das Navigationsmenü zentral zu verwalten.


----------



## Sway (24. Januar 2005)

Auf http://www.css4you.de gibt es gute Anleitungen, wie meine seine Seite ohne Frames gestallten kann.

http://www.css4you.de/wslayout1/index.html


----------



## dilemma (24. Januar 2005)

Ich möchte
http://www.css4you.de/wslayout1/ex0003.html
nehmen und wollte, dass sich je nach Hyperlink 1-5 oben, im Mittelteil die jeweilige Seite aufbaut. Auf serverseitige Skripts kann ich mich nicht verlassen...


----------



## Budman (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Dann mach einfach die Seiten, wie es redlama oben beschrieben hat. Der Witz an der Sache besteht ja darin, dass praktisch nur Text übertragen werden muss, sprich der Inhalt, der sich ändert. Das ist selbst mit nem 28.8er Modem noch erträglich.

Das was ja Last beim laden der Seite verursacht, sind Bilder und Grafiken. Sollten diese sich aber von Seite zu Seite nicht ändern, liegen sie bereits im Cache und werden nicht mehr nachgeladen. Optimalerweise sind die Grafiken die sich nciht ändern auch im Stylesheet und nicht im HTML beschrieben, dann weiss das der Browser noch früher...

Ich hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zu umständlich erklärt 

Gruss


----------

